# inspiré de / par



## Samambaia

le context est le suivant:
"librement inspiré par le/ du poème "a une passante", de charles baudelaire"
quelle construction est la meilleure?
merci beaucoup.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Je crois que c'est "inspiré par le poème" quoi qu'il est difficile (pour moi, Anglophone) d'en être certaine sans plus de contexte. (Librement ?)


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Non, je dirais "inspirer de". 
On est inspiré par quelqu'un, mais on s'inspire (ou on tire son inspiration) de quelque chose.
Donc, librement inspiré du poème de Baudelaire.


----------



## jlan

hm je n'sais pas... je me posais moi-même la question de la différence entre les deux, mais il me semble pas que l'on puisse être inspiré(e) exclusivement "par" une personne et "d'"une chose. L'inverse me semble tout aussi possible... 

Malheureusement je n'ai pas la réponse, mais la question me semble ouverte... Une recherche sur internet, autant dans les dictionnaires que sur google, n'était pas très concluante. Peut-être les deux sont vraiment équivalents? 

Anyone?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Après vérification dans différents dictionnaires et encyclopédies, je ne trouve nulle par "inspirer par". Il semble que ça reste donc du domaine oral, voir incorrect. 
Je pense qu'il est plus sage d'utiliser "s'inspirer de". 
Voilà ce que dit le larousse (en 15 volumes): 

S'inspirer de quelque chose, de quelqu'un, s'être inspiré DE quelque chose (en parlant de quelqu'un): _un poète s'inspire des surréalistes. S'inspirer de ses lectures pour... etc..._

Autre ex: _une reliure dont la décoration s'inspire de l'art abstrait._

On dirait alors: "librement inspiré de ce poème"

La tournure:_ "je suis inspirée par cet auteur_" relève de l'anglicisme, on dirait plutôt: _cet auteur m'inspire. _


----------



## OLN

Je me trompe peut-être, mais voilà (en paraphrasant hirondelled'hiver) :*
- s'*inspirer *de* qqc., c'est emprunter à qqc. 
*- être* inspiré *par*, c'est être animé par (une flamme créatrice, un être suprême, la beauté, quelqu'un, etc.)


----------



## itka

> Je me trompe peut-être, mais voilà (en paraphrasant  hirondelled'hiver) :*
> - s'*inspirer *de* qqc., c'est emprunter à qqc.
> *- être* inspiré *par*, c'est être animé par (une flamme  créatrice, un être suprême, la beauté, quelqu'un, etc.)


C'est exactement la réponse que ce sujet m'a inspirée !


----------



## CapnPrep

hirondelled'hiver said:


> La tournure:_ "je suis inspirée par cet auteur_" relève de l'anglicisme, on dirait plutôt: _cet auteur m'inspire. _


C'est le Larousse (en 15 volumes) qui parle d'anglicisme ici ? _Je serais réellement surpris par ça._


----------



## Oddmania

Je dirais _s'inspirer de_ mais _être inspiré par_ 

_Je m'inspire de ce poème pour faire le mien.
Je m'inspire de Lemony Snicket pour mon récit._
_Je me suis inspiré de cette histoire _(= passé composé, verbe pronominal utilisé avec l'auxiliaire être. Il ne s'agit pas _être inspiré_ !)


_J'ai été inspiré par cette femme._
_Je suis inspiré par cette peinture._


Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je me trompe peut-être.

* EDIT : Excusez-moi, je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est exactement ce qu'a dit OLN.*


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Pour répondre à CapnPrep, non ce n'est pas le Larousse en 15 volumes qui ose parler d'anglicisme, c'est mon intuition 
Par contre, le Larousse en 15 volumes ne propose AUCUNE phrase d'auteur sous la forme "inspiré par", ce que je trouve étrange, et donc suspicieux. 
Sur le site très utile du CNRTL (sous l'égide du CNRS quand même, donc ultra fiable), aucune entrée ne développe la forme "inspiré par", dans quelque sens que ce soit. Voir:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/inspiré
Et enfin, une recherche sur Google ne sort pas de lien vraiment fiable (dictionnaires, extrait d'articles de journaux fiables etc...). où cette forme apparaît dans une phrase. 

Donc la discussion reste ouverte : si quelqu'un possède le fin mot de l'histoire, je serais moi aussi curieuse de savoir dans quelles circonstances il serait correct de l'utiliser. 

Pour répondre à Oddmania, dans le doute, je choisirai la forme active plutôt que passive: cette peinture m'inspire, cette femme m'a inspiré.


----------



## CapnPrep

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Et enfin, une recherche sur Google ne sort pas de lien vraiment fiable (dictionnaires, extrait d'articles de journaux fiables etc...). où cette forme apparaît dans une phrase.


Refais les recherches en précisant "site:www.lemonde.fr" ou "site:cnrs.fr" ou "site:www.larousse.fr" ou même "site:academie-francaise.fr"…



hirondelled'hiver said:


> Par contre, le Larousse en 15 volumes ne propose AUCUNE phrase d'auteur sous la forme "inspiré par", ce que je trouve étrange, et donc suspicieux.


 Dans Frantext, il y a plus de mille exemples de _inspiré(e)(s) par_ dans des textes d'auteurs plus ou moins connus, de toutes les époques : Voltaire, Hugo, Stendhal,  Balzac, Flaubert, Proust, Gide, Malraux…


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Merci Capnprep, mais il semble qu'on ne puisse pas avoir accès à Frantext hors abonnement. Si tu as le temps, par curiosité, peux tu nous mettre 2 ou 3 exemples...?
Par exemple, peut-on être inspiré par une personne, et/ou une chose, indifféremment?
Dans quel cas l'utilise-t-on plus que la formule à la forme active par exemple?


----------



## CapnPrep

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Par exemple, peut-on être inspiré par une personne, et/ou une chose, indifféremment?


On trouve toutes les combinaisons :

*chose* inspirée par chose
Il existe *des chants totémiques* inspirés par des bateaux connus : le Cora, le Wanderer, et même par les gros avions de transport du type Catalina. (Lévi-Strauss)​
 *personne* inspirée par personne
Mais la tentative tournait court en raison de l' opposition immédiatement apparente entre* les éléments* inspirés  par les communistes et ceux qui ne l' étaient pas. (de Gaulle)​
 *chose* inspirée par personne
[M]anier les mots, les soupeser, en explorer le sens, est une manière de faire l'amour, surtout lorsque *ce qu'on écrit* est inspiré par quelqu'un, ou promis à quelqu'un. (Yourcenar)​
 *personne* inspirée par chose
Un jour, inspirées par les farces de Louise, *nous* nous peignîmes à la peinture rouge de grandes plaies aux genoux et aux bras. (Yourcenar)​Et je ne vois aucune raison de préférer la forme active dans ces exemples (surtout pas dans le dernier : _Un jour, les farces de Louise nous ayant inspirées , nous nous peignîmes..._)


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

OK, tout ça marche bien. 
Bon, De Gaulle et Yourcenar, décidément très inspirés dans la vie! 
Je suis d'accord pour la phrase de Yourcenar, impossible de l'imaginer dans sa forme active. 

Pour en revenir à la phrase de départ de Samambaia, "inspiré par le poème de Baudelaire" ou "inspiré de", je suppose qu'il nous manque donc le contexte pour savoir qui/ou quoi est inspiré de / ou inspiré par.... 

Est-ce qu'on a tourné en rond? 

Car à mon avis, on ne peut pas vraiment permuter indifféremment les expressions. La dernière phrase de Yourcenar ne pourrait pas s'écrire "inspiré des farces de ..." 
Et dans la phrase suivante (chose inspirée par personne), est-ce qu'on pourrait vraiment mettre: "... surtout lorsque ce qu'on écrit est inspiré de quelqu'un...." 
En admettant que ce soit correct aussi, le sens serait il le même? 
Je donne ma langue au chat...
Et là, j'avoue que je préfère "par"....
*
chose* inspirée par personne[M]anier les mots, les soupeser, en explorer le sens,  est une manière de faire l'amour, surtout lorsque *ce qu'on écrit* est inspiré par quelqu'un, ou  promis à quelqu'un. (Yourcenar)​


----------



## OLN

[…]

Une chose X *s*'inspire *d*'une chose Y :
Synonymes (CNRTL): Tirer son inspiration de, emprunter des  idées, des thèmes à.
La forme *pronominale* est toujours suivie de _*de*._
Dans ta  phrase, le sens est que les rédacteurs  des magazines masculins  *se* sont inspirés *des* magazines féminins. _Inspirés de_ est un participe passé (qui se sont inspirés de) adjectival.

Une chose X inspire une chose Y / une chose Y est inspirée *par* une chose X. Au sens "poétique", la chose X considérée comme active et "vivante" inspire en réalité une personne  Y, l'auteur.
Dans la phrase citée par CapnPrep _Il existe des chants totémiques inspirés par des  bateaux connus_ : les bateaux suscitent, insufflent activement l'inspiration créatrice de l'auteur des chants. _Inspirés *par*_ est un mode passif (des chants qui ont été inspirés par).


----------



## Zoë Rose

Bonsoir OLN,

contexte;  J'ai tiré cet article du site internet de lafrancebis.com


Chirurgie esthétique: les hommes se font des cheveux. 
.... L’homme moderne surveille son poids, sa santé et sa peau. Le samedi, il court les magasins pour trouver le dernier vêtement à la mode. Il va même parfois chez la manucure ou la pédicure. [...] Les magazines pour hommes inspirés des magazines féminins sont aussi très populaires.  ...

Est-ce que l'utilisation d'inspirés d'incorrect dans cet article? J'avais pensé que p.p.'inspirés de', dans ce cas était utilisé comme un verbe.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nalf

Bonjour,

Désolé de déterrer ce topic mais sur la dernière vidéo du Monde voilà le titre :
"AntBot, un robot inspiré par des fourmis du désert"
[...]

Le titre me pose problème. Il devrait être :
"AntBot, un robot inspiré des fourmis du désert"

Pour moi :
1 . être inspiré de = ressembler, avoir pour modèle.
2. être inspiré par = avoir les idées, les impressions de.

Si ça devait être absolument le second cas, je préférerais :
"AntBot, un robot inspiré par les fourmis du désert"
Cependant, cela sous-entendrait que ces fourmis ont des idées, qu'elles pensent, qu'elles peuvent communiquer etc.

Même chose pour la vignette, "Un robot inspiré par une fourmi" Cela veut dire ce cette fourmi est pensante.
C'est plutôt "Un robot inspiré d'une fourmi"


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, la préposition devrait plutôt être _de_ dans ce cas et non _par_.

_un robot inspiré *de/des* fourmis du désert_


----------



## SergueiL

Cela ne pourrait-il pas se lire aussi : _inspiré (à son inventeur) par (le comportement) des fourmis du désert_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais à condition de mentionner _comportement_ explicitement.


----------

